# Muffaletta Olive Relish



## Steve H (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi all. Here is another favorite of mine. Olive relish. It is great on sandwiches, pizza, sliced and toasted bread, and celery.
This recipe will make about a pint of relish.
1 cup green olives with pimentos
1 cup kalamata olives
1/4 cup onion 
1/4 cup fresh parsley 
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon garlic, minced
1/4 teaspoon oregano
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 cup olive oil
tsp or so of fresh lemon juice if you want a little tartness to the relish.
1 stalk celery








Put everything in a blender except the olive oil. Mix until it is coarsely ground. 
Then put in bowl and add the olive oil. Start adding the oil gradually until it has the consistency you want. It usually takes the full amount. And it will thicken
when it sets up in the fridge.






Couple olives missed the blades!
You can take a loaf of baguette bread. Slice it thin. And brush on some evoo and spices with parm cheese. It took 5 minutes in the air fryer at degrees.







This makes a great snack. The relish will keep for a month in the fridge. Though it only lasts a few days here.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 8, 2020)

Very Nice Steve! Big Like!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 8, 2020)

Plated up a couple. These are hard to stop at just a few!








indaswamp said:


> Very Nice Steve! Big Like!


Thank you!


----------



## disco (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks tasty! Big like.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2020)

Love it! Easy recipe...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 8, 2020)

Dang that sounds good! I may have to make a batch soon.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks like some fine snackage to me Steve, Like! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 8, 2020)

Steve my man....Chargrilled oysters with some of that olive spread, chopped sun dried tomato, and a little Parmesan cheese....WHAT!


----------



## buckshot billy (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks great, Steve.

Huge fan of a nice spicy hot muffaleta, I like chiles in mine and some of that preserved eggplant, can’t remember what it’s called. It’s deadly on a salami and provolone  sandwich too.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 8, 2020)

Looks pretty darn tasty, gonna have to try it out.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2020)

*YES!!!!!!*  I love olives--green and kalamata--so this looks like a WINNER to me.  Gotta make some.
But........those kalamata olives don't look like they've been pitted.  That must be some killer blender you've got there.  LOL
Thanks for the recipe, Steve.


----------



## $moke!t (Oct 8, 2020)

Wow! Never heard of olive relish, most definitely going to try. Sounds like a keeper recipe.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 9, 2020)

disco said:


> Looks tasty! Big like.


Thank you!



chef jimmyj said:


> Love it! Easy recipe...JJ


Thanks! It's is simple and good!



Sowsage said:


> Dang that sounds good! I may have to make a batch soon.


Thank you!



sawhorseray said:


> Looks like some fine snackage to me Steve, Like! RAY


Thanks, it is!



indaswamp said:


> Steve my man....Chargrilled oysters with some of that olive spread, chopped sun dried tomato, and a little Parmesan cheese....WHAT!


That does sound good, thanks!



buckshot billy said:


> Looks great, Steve.
> 
> Huge fan of a nice spicy hot muffaleta, I like chiles in mine and some of that preserved eggplant, can’t remember what it’s called. It’s deadly on a salami and provolone  sandwich too.


Thanks, I like it on crusty bread with mortadella or ham
, salami, and  mozzarella cheese. Never tried it with chiles.



Winterrider said:


> Looks pretty darn tasty, gonna have to try it out.


Thanks!



GaryHibbert said:


> *YES!!!!!!*  I love olives--green and kalamata--so this looks like a WINNER to me.  Gotta make some.
> But........those kalamata olives don't look like they've been pitted.  That must be some killer blender you've got there.  LOL
> Thanks for the recipe, Steve.


Lol! They were pitted! Thanks!



$moke!t said:


> Wow! Never heard of olive relish, most definitely going to try. Sounds like a keeper recipe.


Thank you!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 9, 2020)

Love that stuff! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Steve H (Oct 10, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Love that stuff! Thanks for sharing


Thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2020)

Man that looks good Steve!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Oct 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Man that looks good Steve!
> Al


Thank you!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Oct 10, 2020)

Looks real tasty Steve!

LIKE!

John


----------



## Steve H (Oct 10, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Looks real tasty Steve!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John! It is good stuff, almost addicting!


----------



## sandyut (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Steve!  thanks for posting this recipe.  made it yesterday with a fresh sourdough loaf.  KILLER!  so  making this again!  Wife and I devoured it.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 12, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Hi Steve!  thanks for posting this recipe.  made it yesterday with a fresh sourdough loaf.  KILLER!  so  making this again!  Wife and I devoured it.



Thank you! And I can only imagine how that was with fresh sourdough bread.


----------

